#   >   >   >   .    , 12

## domovenochek

, ,
 .    ,      
  .   12     ,  -,  
      .     
  , ,  .       
:         , 
  ,         ,  
   : ,   ,  ,    !
,     ? ?






: https://youtu.be/RrD4vt-61qw


  ... ,   . 

   ,   . 

   : http://kaluga.opekaweb.ru/children.p...=view&id=11710

 : nreznikova7@yandex.ru

----------


## love-is

. !  ,  .

----------


## domovenochek



----------


## Obitatel_Interneta



----------

